
EU-US Privacy Shield - Brajeshwar
https://www.privacyshield.gov/welcome
======
o0-0o
For those interested, here is an easy to use, in depth checklist that you can
ask software vendors to fill out in order to verify their privacy shield
compliance.

[http://investorportalpro.com/insights/privacy-shield-
sofware...](http://investorportalpro.com/insights/privacy-shield-sofware-
vendor-checklist/)

